# Router verliert Verbindung und startet neu



## Ploddi (27. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe einen T-Home Entertain VDSL 50 Anschluss und momentan verliert der Anschluss immer mal wieder seine Verbindung. Ich habe einen Speedport W 921V. Ein "disconnect" läuft so ab, dass entweder beim TV das Bild stehenbleibt oder ich am PC plötzlich keine Internetverbindung mehr habe. Nach kurzer Zeit startet dann der Router automatisch neu und anschließend läufts wieder. Dies kommt so ca. jede 1-2 Stunden vor. Was ich aber im Routerlog nachvollziehen kann ist, dass es wohl nur passiert, wenn Last über den Router geht. Sprich wenn ich am PC sitze oder der TV läuft. Aktuell ist es jetzt vorhin beim Bundesligaspiel ( HD Stream ) 2x in 45 Mins passiert.

Hier die Logeinträge kurz vor und nach einem Ausfall (die Einträge sind so in der Form immer identisch): 
2012-11-26 20:31:03Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:93.192.93.240 (R022) 
2012-11-26 20:31:00DHCP Client: [THS]Empfange 'Ack' von 193.158.132.189,Lease time=86400 
2012-11-26 20:31:00DHCP Client: [THS]Sende 'Request', Request-IP=91.5.106.16 
2012-11-26 20:31:00DHCP Client: [THS]Empfange 'Offer' von 193.158.132.189 
2012-11-26 20:30:57DSL ist verfügbar(DSL- Synchronisierung besteht mit 51392 kBit/s Down und 10044 kBit/s Up).(R007) 
2012-11-26 20:30:57192.168.2.105 Anmeldung erfolgreich. (G101) 
2012-11-26 20:30:52192.168.2.105 Falsches Passwort. (G104) 
2012-11-26 20:30:08DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 20:30:04DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 20:30:04DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 20:30:03DHCP ist aktiv:fe80:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001. (DH101) 
2012-11-26 20:30:03DHCP ist aktiv:fe80:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001. (DH101) 
2012-11-26 20:30:00Das Gerät ist neu eingeschaltet worden. (B101) 
2012-11-26 20:03:57Die Systemzeit wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert. (T101) 
2012-11-26 20:03:45DHCP Client: [THS]Empfange 'Ack' von 193.158.132.189,Lease time=86400 
2012-11-26 20:03:45DHCP Client: [THS]Sende 'Request', Request-IP=91.5.106.16 
2012-11-26 19:55:58DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 19:53:10DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 19:51:53DHCP ist aktiv:fe80:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001. (DH101) 
2012-11-26 19:51:52DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 19:10:26DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse IP-Adresse Subnetzmaske DNS-Server Gateway Lease Time (H001) 
2012-11-26 19:10:26WLAN-Station angemeldet: Rechnername: , Mac-Adresse: 1c:b0:94:76:43:61 (W103) 
2012-11-26 15:13:13Keine neue Firmware für verfügbar. (IVA103) 
2012-11-26 15:13:10 prüft FW Update. (IVA101) 
2012-11-26 14:03:54Die Systemzeit wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert. (T101) 

Könnte sowas evtl. am Router selbst liegen? Ich werde diesen in den nächsten Tagen tauschen. Wollte vorab nur schonmal nachfragen, ob einer ne Idee oder einen Grund kennen könnte 

Gruß


----------



## Scroll (28. November 2012)

Evtl mal schauen drin ob du dort ne automatische trennung aktiviert hast, hatte das selbe problem bei meinen schwiegereltern mit dem w921v, hab dann diese trennung rausgenommen und seitdem kein problem mehr, musst aber schauen wo das genau steht, habe zuhause nen anderen router aber meine es stand bei dem eintrag internet


----------



## Ploddi (28. November 2012)

Hey,

also automatische Trennung ist nicht eingestellt und nen 24h Disc hab ich sowieso nicht. Weiterhin passiert es ja teilweise innerhalb einer Stunde 2x. Es wird ja nicht die Verbindung getrennt, sondern der Router startet einmal komplett durch. Bzw. laut Log seh ich keinen synchverlust oder sonstiges.


----------



## Zoon (1. Dezember 2012)

Schau ob bei Telefonie die "automatische Erkennung" aus, damit hängt sich die Kiste auch gerne auf. 

Im Menüpunkt wo du die Zugangsdaten eingibst der Haken bei "Immer Online" ist gesetzt?

Bei WLAN Nutzung: fester Funkkanal eingestellt?


----------

